# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  المساجلات الشعرية.. ماذا تعني؟؟؟؟

## راجية الفردوس الأعلى

السلام عليكم
اخواني في المجلس ارجو المساعدة.
لدي سؤالين وهما:
1- مالمراد بالمساجلات الشعرية، مع إيراد أمثلة على ذلك؟
2- ماهي بحور الشعر، ياحبذا مع ضرب أمثلة على كل منها؟
فأنا مبتدأة في علم اللغة.
حفظكم الله ورعاكم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن نعمة

الأخت الراجية للفردوس
بعد التحية 
اشتهر في فن الشعر ما يسمى بالنقائض والمعارضات
وهي تتطلب شاعرين يبني الثاني قصيدته على نفس قافية الشاعر الأول وفي نفس الغرض الذي كتب فيه القصيدة
ومن أمثلتها معارضة شوقي لنهج البردة 

أما المساجلة المعروفة اليوم فهي :
أن ترد على شاعر بقصيدة أو بيت واحد شريطة أن تبدأ بآخر حرف انتهى به الأول
أو ترد عليه بنفس قافيته
وتكون من المقول أو المنقول
وهي باختصار تكون على ما اتفق عليه الشعراء

أما أوزان الشعر فسأسرد لك الأوزان مع أمثلتها قريبا

----------


## راجية الفردوس الأعلى

جزاك الله خيــــــــــرا.. لاحرمك الله الأجر.
انتظر ردك بكل شوق.

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

المساجلات الشعرية مثل هذه المساجلة :
قال حافظ لشوقي : 
يقولون أن الشوق نارٌ ولوعةٌ *-*-*- فمال شوقي اليوم أصبح باردا 
فرد شوقي :
حملت إنساناً وكلباً أمانة *-*-*-* فخانه الإنسان والكلب حافظ
وفيها فن من الفنون البلاغة ألا وهو التورية لا يخفى

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن نعمة

الراجية الفردوس 
علم العروض علم جميل ماتع ولكن يحتاج لتدرج في تعلمه 
وهذه أشهر بحور الشعر
وما سأورده هنا  استوفى تفعيلات البحر الأصلية ويسمى واحدها ( التام )
وقد تنقص التفعيلة الأخيرة فيسمى (المجزوء )
وبما أنك في بداية تعلم هذا الفن فاضبطي معي هذه الأوزان أولا وتدربي عليها 
هناك بحور مهمة سنعرض لها في رد آخر 
ولكن يجب التطبيق على هذه البحور أولا 
وإليك ما يسمى مفتاح الشعر ليسهل حفظه ومراجعته 

الطويل فعولن مفاعيلن ــ طويلٌ له دون البحور فضائلٌ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: فعولن مفاعيلن فعولن مفاعلن 

المديد فاعلاتن فاعلن ــ  لمديد الشعر عندي صفاتُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: فاعلاتن فاعلن فاعلاتن 

البسيط مستفعلن فاعلن ــ  إن البسيط لديه يبسط الأملُ  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: مستفعلن فاعلن مستفعلن فعلن 

الوافر مفاعلتن ــ  بحور الشعر وافرها جميل :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: مفاعلتن مفاعلتن فعولن 

الكامل متفاعلن ــ  كمل الجمال من البحور الكامل :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: متفاعلن متفاعلن متفاعلن

وسأورد بعض الأبيات لمن أراد المشاركة لنعرف  من أي البحور هي إن شاء الله .

----------


## ام رهف

> الأخت الراجية للفردوس
> بعد التحية 
> اشتهر في فن الشعر ما يسمى بالنقائض والمعارضات
> وهي تتطلب شاعرين يبني الثاني قصيدته على نفس قافية الشاعر الأول وفي نفس الغرض الذي كتب فيه القصيدة
> ومن أمثلتها معارضة شوقي لنهج البردة 
> 
> أما المساجلة المعروفة اليوم فهي :
> أن ترد على شاعر بقصيدة أو بيت واحد شريطة أن تبدأ بآخر حرف انتهى به الأول
> أو ترد عليه بنفس قافيته
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم 
لكن هل يمكنك ان تدلنى على احد الكتب التى تحدثت عن هذه المساجلات الشعرية ؟؟؟
واذا قال الشاعر قصيدة يهديها الى شاعر اخر فرد عليه الاخر بقصيدة على نفس الوزن والقافية وكلاهما في غرض واحد كالمدح مثلا 
هل هذا يعد من المعارضات ام من المساجلات الشعرية ؟؟
ارجو الافادة وشكراااا

----------

